# Ultima Waterless Wash Conc.



## Kokopelli

I've been off car cleaning for a while but having two cars now I wanted to check once again for Rinseless wash. I found you once had Ultima Waterless Wash Concentrate that people mostly rated. Is it out of stock for a short time or long gone?


----------



## DetailedClean

Hi,

We should possibly get it back into stock next month, but you could have a look at:

Dodo Juice Low On Eau Rinseless Wash


----------



## Kokopelli

Thanks for your reply. I already had Low on Eau on the way so I ordered Optimum Rinseless Wash and Wax, green one while waiting for Ultima


----------



## k9vnd

Ultima is well worth the wait,excellent product. The only one ive tried that come's close to it is the blackfire waterless wash which easy to obtain here ready to use but concentrate's harder to.


----------

